
Electric truck startup Rivian raises $1.3B more to challenge Tesla - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/12/electric-truck-startup-rivian-raises-1-3-billion-more-to-challenge-tesla/
======
sunstone
Well the CyberTruck response has validated the market and market surveys
indicate that the major alternative players (GM, Ford and Rivian) also have
significant market interest. While Rivian may have to bring its price point
down a bit it should be still be viable and $1.3bn will allow a higher volume,
lower cost per unit production run.

